# engine id tag



## wilber14 (Mar 3, 2010)

i have this motor that i am trying to identify. i know that it is a 69 351 winsor.
supposedly it came out of a mustang and is worth a little money. here is how the tag reads.
351 e 69 3
m5 k210-s
what is special about this and what is it worth?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You'll need to go by the block casting number rather then a tag> http://reviews.ebay.com/Decode-your...stang-Engine-Block_W0QQugidZ10000000003222033

You my find more info at your local library or someone here may actually have the book to decode it.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

This is what I came up with for Ford Windsor Engines.. It seems the valves were larger and the blocks were stronger.


----------

